# Schwinn Sting-ray & Krate Chain Guard Silk Screening Available



## GWLW7272 (Jun 9, 2017)

Genuine Schwinn licensed service ...more screens to come ...let us know if you don't see what your looking for please

http://www.koolestuff.com/chainguard-service.html


----------



## videoranger (Jun 21, 2017)

Just received a re-screen on original paint '67 deluxe Sting-Ray guard and screen is perfect. Don't mess with decals or vinyl stickers when you can get the best at a very good price. I am very pleased!!


----------



## videoranger (Jun 22, 2017)

This is how I acquired a pretty nice '67 with good chrome, very nice seat,  good paint, but weak chain guard screen and needed front brake items and tires (originals have tread separation). Bike cleaned up nice, but really needed chain guard screen to look right. As you can see the re-screen now completes the bike. The alignment of the graphics is dead on so there is no ghosting from the original showing. I'll have to bring it back outside for some good glamor shots as basement photos can't really show it off. I cut a large flat rate priority mail box in half and glued the two halves together (double wall top, bottom and ends. This made a perfect shipping box that cost 1/2 the flat rate price (ship weight 3 lbs)


----------

